# Why do people consider KG a SF?



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

he is 6-11 and ways more than 200.

Why do all the stat sheets and everything say he is a SF. He plays like a PF too.

Someone please enlighten me


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Because he is one, he is not that good of post player, but he can shoot from deep and defend the 3 spot. It was shown 2 years ago that Kevin gets warn down by playing the 4 all year long, so with the zone now in the NBA Kevin moved out to 3 to save on the beatings he takes down low because of his frame. He can handle it but why play him there when he has the skills of a 3 and it would be harder to matchup against him at the 3.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Ummm... cause he plays the three???

I think he actually plays both forward spots. He plays the 3 when Joe Smith is on the floor and the 4 when Szcerbiak trots out his hard name-using backside onto the floor


----------



## lakerfan13 (Jul 27, 2002)

because he plays sf more than pf, so more people consider him a sf.


----------

